# The Land of Nod



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

I feel I've explored enough to get the answer on this one but I want to see what some of the better versed folks may know about this. Here it is:
Adam and Eve was the first two people created by God and they lived in the Garden of Eden. They had two boys, their names were Cain and Abel. One day Cain killed Abel. When God found out he cast Cain out of the Garden of Eden. He made Cain leave and sent him to the Land of Nod. When Cain got to the Land of Nod there were thousands of people there.
The question is...if Adam and Eve were the first people on earth then where did all these people in the land of nod come from?? 

Biggie


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Biggie;

I'm going to give this my best shot. Doc Davis may have some additional input on this but I haven't confronted him yet on his position. Although I have come quite a distance in a few years, I am still a sophomore in my studies.

OK here I go. Before the flood (re: Noah) people lived to be 900 to 1000 years old. It wasn't until after the flood that new disease came into the world shortening the human life span. I saw a graph of this in one of my bibles.

With that long of lifespan and with no color T.V. there was a lot of pro-creating going on over 900 years. Adam and Eve were supposed to have had many sons and daughters besides Cain and Able. I guess when I call you Bro. (or Cuz) that may be a frightenlingly true statement.

The population over 900 or 1000 years grew big time. Cain "wandered" the world with little (or none) of God's support. The point is this falls into one of the "mysteries of the bible." Even after the flood, old Solomon had 300 wives and 700 concubines. That makes me sore in all my personal spots just thinking about the responsibilities! LOL! Gotta' laugh. God has a sense of humor. He thinks mine sucks but He knows I'm still trying on all accounts!

My question is that there had to be a scribe somewhere who witnessed and documented the A & E thing and my belief is, in my faith, that is the way it all started regardless of detail. There is probably a better, more intelligent view than mine.

To read and try to understand the wars and the number of men and women killed in all the wars, the invasions, the conquering, the perversions and all the things that fall under the category of sin in the O.T., why didn't God just take a 7 iron and knock this golfball called earth into neverland is just beyond me. 

I'm going to hit the bible scholar, Doc Davis, with this and see what he has to add. Meanwhile, I'm going to keep typing these introductions to each one of the New Testaments from my "message" bible with my two fingers. Peace be with you. CF?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

To add to what ComeFrom has said. Nod is a mistranslation. 

"Nod" is the Hebrew root of the verb "to wander"

So there was no land of Nod. It meant that Cain was sent to wander without God.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

*nod*

I read the NIV. I see where Cain went to Nod, described as meaning " the land of wandering". It says he laid with his wife and so on. It says he was building a city, or, a permanent settlement. But I can't find where it says that when he got there there were already numerous people there, or even any people there. Hopefully someone else knows more about it.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Well yall I should have known that 2cool would have the answer! When I read yore responses it appears that yore all right. 

Here's the way I was taught it: Its just like Comefrom said it. People lived 8 and 900 years. The way I read it was it said that he was sent to a distant land. The land of nod. When he got there it was full of troubled souls. He wandered amny years to get there. With people living 8 and 900 years a lot of people could get to Nod before Cain killed Abel.

May the Lord Bless You,
Bigwater


----------

